
Ask HN: What legal precautions to take launching an ICO? - makeithappencpt
It seems ICO to Ether to USD = Ponzi Scheme. What precautions should be taken before and after launching an ICO?
======
byoung2
Make sure you have a strong team and an actual product or service to offer in
the near future, and make sure that your token offers users the chance to
prepay for that product or service and don't pitch your token as an investment
vehicle, security, share in the company, etc.

